# Updater bei Vanen ausser betrieb?



## Morphex (14. Juli 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo Ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist der Vanen info updater down? weil meine gilden und meine last week rps sind seid gestern Gleich obwohl ich fleissig PvP betrieb 

netten sommer gruss morph 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (14. Juli 2005)

Falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier dreht's sich nur um die WoW Statistiken, sonst nüscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphex (14. Juli 2005)

Ups, da bin Ich bei den wow'lern gelandet ;D sorry auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (15. Juli 2005)

Hehe np 8) Nur leider kann ich dir nicht antworten, nachdem ich mit DAoC (im Moment) nichts mehr am Hut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (18. Juli 2005)

Sobald GOA neue XML's liefert sind die Daten wieder aktuell.


----------

